# Serpent mini



## KlutcH (7/7/16)

Looking for a serpent mini at a walk in vendor in Cape Town Southern subs area 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KlutcH (7/7/16)

I am sorted. Thanks Vape Cartel!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

